# For the guys   Finally a poll on this!



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Who is the HOTTEST gal in wrestling these days?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

PS. Sorry guys, there were a few more gals but the limit for me was 10 choices!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2002)

I would love to vote, but I don't watch wrastlin'.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

C'mon now.  When the women come out and your channel surfing, you don't watch it for those mere seconds????


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok, you got me.    But I couldn't identify them.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

Post some pics DJD.  That would help a LOT.  But you have to be fair; you can't post a great pic of the one you like and "first thing in the morning hags" for the ones you don't like.


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Post some pics DJD.  That would help a LOT.  But you have to be fair; you can't post a great pic of the one you like and "first thing in the morning hags" for the ones you don't like.



It's a deal!  Actually I think all of them are hot and have a hard time figuring out who the hottest is.  So I go to you all!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Here`s a couple of Satcey....she`s on the left in the first two, and the bottom in the last


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

and the girl on the right is Torrie Wilson


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

Keibler!!!! she is so damn hot!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

and the girls of G.L.O.O.W. wwwgloow.com   gotta be in the Philly area to see it though.


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> and the girls of G.L.O.O.W. wwwgloow.com   gotta be in the Philly area to see it though.



gloow doesn't count!    Although there are some fine lookin' women there!


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

ok then it is still stacie!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Here`s a couple of Satcey....she`s on the left in the first two, and the bottom in the last



Oh shit!  I missed the bottom picture with Stacie's legs up.  The gal who has them up his Major guns  Tylene Buck... oh god she would be an incredible f@ck!  Ask Kevin Nash and all the boys of former WCW!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> ok then it is still stacie!!




Stacie is definitely young and beautiful.. no doubt!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Dawn Marie


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

the backside to Dawn Marie


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Tylene Buck aka Major Gunns


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Tylene again!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

last one on Tylene

you'll like this one!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> last one on Tylene
> 
> you'll like this one!




   Excuse me, I need to go take care of some business.


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Ivory


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

more of Ivory


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Ivory last time


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Fyre of the nitro girls


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

great pics dave


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm still gonna have to lean towards Tylene Buck, she looks just slutty enough that she might even do ME!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm still posting pics here, Albob!  You may have to reconsider because I have a few hotties left!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

More of Fyre--------------> Put her flame out, if you can!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Fyre when ready!

"Silver" can be such a beautiful color rather than gold!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

More of this BABE, Fyre!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Last one of Fyre as one of the representatives of the Defunct Nitro girls!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

AC JAZZ of the Nitro Girls


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

The lovely Torrie Wilson!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Torrie again


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

another of torrie


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Last one of Torrie


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I lied!  This is the LAST one!

Couldn't help myself!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Trish on the left.  Amy on the right.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Trish, Rachel Moore and Amy Lynn


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Trish again


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Stratisfied


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

ts


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Stratusphere worldwide!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2002)

Ah, now you see, the problem with the original poll is the problem with wrestling, NO AMY LYNN!!!  If you'd put Amy in the poll she'd have my vote hands down.........and tongue down.........and pants down......................and................excuse me, I need to go take care of business now.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 8, 2002)

I know you said it was for the guys....but I intruded on the thread anyway.

I'm thinking Fyre has the best body.  (even though I never heard of her before this thread!)


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I know you said it was for the guys....but I intruded on the thread anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking Fyre has the best body.  (even though I never heard of her before this thread!)




I have to agree with you there, Nikegurl!  She has a very strong workout routine, ethic and a high belief in superior nutrition and health!


I was able to meet her a few years back and she has so much positivity flowing through her and she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Duncan (Nov 8, 2002)

Torrie Wilson by far.

Tylene Buck has a beat face.

It is Stacy Lynn, not Amy Lynn.

Not a big fan of fyre, the only good nitro girl was Kimberly Page.

I just wanna know how Nidia even made the list?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> Torrie Wilson by far.
> 
> Tylene Buck has a beat face.
> ...



Thnx for the correction of Amy to Stacy.  What was I thinking?  

As for Nitro girl Kimberlie, I didn't think she was that great even though she was the creator of such for intermissioin entertainment.

As for Nidia,  I guess she's the new "slut" in town in the sense of role playing for the WWE.  She plays slut because she can't wrestle!    Just my opinion.


----------



## Duncan (Nov 8, 2002)

Good call on the slut thing.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I still say Stratus is hot no matter how you flip her over!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

I still just wanna do Stacey 


I`ve said it before, but Trish has no neck so I assume she`d suck at oral


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Maybe she's the energizer bunny!    Isn't that where it counts anyway.

Oh, no neck?  Well, maybe you'll reach her heart better that way


----------



## Duncan (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I still just wanna do Stacey
> 
> 
> I`ve said it before, but Trish has no neck so I assume she`d suck at oral



So, that means you could get a BJ and an internal tittie fuk all at the same time.


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> 
> 
> So, that means you could get a BJ and an internal tittie fuk all at the same time.




That would be interesting enough to see!


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

They are hot in one way or another.   I don't watch "restlin" but after all of this eye candy I just might have to.  Maybe I should spend some time with each one and then make my choice


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I would do that!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

sluts are good


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Correction: Sluts are GREAT!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

nice Kuso!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

DJD - there was one Nitro girl that looked like Kimberly and was just stacked!  Do you remember who she was???


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

would that be whisper?  Chae, or that fluzzy blonde!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

CHAE!  Wow!  She couldn't dance for shyt, but boy did she look good in those outfits!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> CHAE!  Wow!  She couldn't dance for shyt, but boy did she look good in those outfits!





You mean the oriental girl, right?

Yeah, she did look good, didn't she?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Did anyone catch the clip of Stratus and the making of her song with lil' kim?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Fuq'n HOT!


----------



## Duncan (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are Asian, rugs are oriental.

Just a little PC help for ya big guy.


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> 
> 
> People are Asian, rugs are oriental.
> ...




  Your right but some people still do refer to Asian as an Oriental Descent.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Correction on this!  It was Whisper!  Just looked it up on the net!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

I said, Whisper!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

She's married to Shawn Michaels.  She was uniquely good looking and a great body!  I have to agree.  But Fyre is the hottest!  Fuq, Kimberly!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Excuse me, I need to go take care of some business.



me too 

well i had to vote too cause i am a lady lover...nothing better than an in shape women in skimpy clothes, other than a nicely dressed hot man 

I like the chick with her legs in the air


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

uhhhh.. who did you vote for??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

Trish is Number 1

Sluts are great Dave and Trap? dirty dirty boys


----------



## gr81 (Jun 23, 2003)

I am going to have to jump in here and concur that Trish is #1, and sluts are great. that doesn't make them dirty boys, it makes them practicalists.  the closest distance between 2 points jbo U know that


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

oh brother here comes the great almighty GR81 that doesnt know shit about shit  Sluts are good for what again?

and can you please define sluts for me?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 23, 2003)

It is a quick, warm place to ejaculate. believe me I would much rather engage in things with the perfect girl but there aren't alot of them out there. Sex is all they are good for, and most of the time that is what the AVERAGE guy is looking for. they serve their purpose. sometimes you just want to fuck, other times you don't mind working for it, you know.

slut (adj).- a peron who indisciminately engages in sexual acts without much thought.

I don't know if that is the official textbook answer but I am sure you know what a slut is J. honestly I think it is the females that make such a big deal about a girl giving it up easy, girls are haters.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow GR81 that was written so well. I think i have read some of your work before  so does this definition apply to men as well? cause it sounds to me like you just said that the majority of men are sluts


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

what's a slut?  I wouldn't know what one is!


----------

